
Prefer the Unary Plus (+) Operator over ParseInt() - manigandham
https://www.bennadel.com/blog/3803-i-prefer-the-unary-plus-operator-over-parseint-and-parsefloat-when-coercing-strings-to-numbers-in-javascript.htm
======
mikewhy
Please prefer the much more straightforward `Number()` native constructor.

Also, not sure if the title was edited after submission, but the article is
titled "I prefer", not "Prefer".

